# MAC Dupe for NARS Outlaw?



## cocomia (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, so that's simply what I am looking for: any blush from MAC that is similar to NARS's Outlaw blush. And any other wine/berry blush from MAC from the perm line.

I don't want to get the NARS blush as much as possible because I'm thinking more of what will happen to the case when I'm done with it. I like MAC because I can B2M; there's less clutter and I won't have to feel "guilty" about plastic containers ruining the environment since MAC recycles them.

TIA!


----------



## highonmac (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe try Mac Breezy. Is Berry colour that I think might be similar to outlaw


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 11, 2009)

It will take you forever to finish that Nars blush.  I wouldn't worry about the packaging, you can always recycle it on your own.  Its fab, my favorite Nars blush!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree, I wear my MAC Peachtwist blush almost every single day and 1 compact lasts me more then a whole year! It will take u forever to use all the Outlaw up. Thats a good thing though!


----------



## kariii (Apr 11, 2009)

Outlaw is my favorite NARS blush, you won't regret getting it, I promise! Esepcially if you're NC30-NC35 or darker.. It's FAB!


----------

